# Pulling Honey Supers after a rain and when to extract



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

How do you know that you need to dehumidify the honey... Maybe it was low moisture to begin with, Point is without a refractometer you are just guessing. Mann Lake has one for 60 something on sale this week..or maybe your club has one to loan


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

A refractometer is a good thing to have. I do have one, but it is currently in several bits as it took a nice fall.

Honey was 95-100% capped, closer to 100%. I think things went well, just worried about moisture more than I should be.

Thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If I thought that I would need to "dry" my honey...

I would get some get some large aluminum serving pans ( disposable ) in the range of 15X24 inches. So that it had a large surface area.
I would go ahead and extract and place into these pans to "dry" in the dehumidified room. 
Pour it into a bottling bucket later and cover with a layer of plastic wrap.

Fuzzy


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

The bee club I belong to did moisture testing last night for any members that wanted to have their honey tested. Mine tested at 17.4%.


----------

